# Southend 15 August



## topcat1 (16 Jul 2009)

This is a day ride which follows the fnrttc route to southend starting off from the tower of london at 9am and reaching southend at between 1-2pm we'll be riding at an easy pace distance is roughly 52 miles.

I'll be doing a rec on mon 27 july to check for food stops.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jul 2009)

Why so late a start Dave - you working nights?


----------



## Wigsie (16 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Why so late a start Dave - you working nights?



If you want an early start you can come via my house and pick me up!

Only a short detour to folkestone.


----------



## redjedi (17 Jul 2009)

I may be up for this one. I've got to get the miles in on my new bike to justify the expense.

I'll confirm a little closer to the time.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jul 2009)

Got this one on my radar too.


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Jul 2009)

This just an un-scheduled spur of the moment idea?

Sounds good to me! Ill check my diary!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jul 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> This just an un-scheduled spur of the moment idea?
> 
> Sounds good to me! Ill check my diary!



I'll tell you what it will say Davy:

Works pi$$ up - sorry can't come...
Mate's pi$$ up - sorry, would love to come but can't get back in time...
Wedding - ditto...
Leaving do - ditto...
Beer festival - likewise...
My back wheel is squirming under the stress of it all pringled and...
Waiting for a spare element for my sandwich maker - can't make it...
Going for an enema - but with friends like you, who needs enemas...I'm in - until it's out.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

Sounds interesting, TC1, although getting to London for 9am will be a monumental challenge. Train from Manningtree at that time (which won't allow my bike anyway!) would be £41.50.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jul 2009)

Ride it Auntie! Assured 'status' awaits your effort there and back.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

No problem getting back, my folks live in Saafend and could give me a lift home.

Not too sure how to get there for 9am though.

I don't need to increase my status anyway. I said to User10571 that I was planning on driving to Dunwich for the next Dynamo and giving sandwiches/food etc to CycleChatters and other familiar peeps who I saw after the race. He said, "that would make you even more popular than you are now." Smooth chap!


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I'll tell you what it will say Davy:
> 
> Works pi$$ up - sorry can't come...
> Mate's pi$$ up - sorry, would love to come but can't get back in time...
> ...



HAHAHA!! I just giggled reading this while in a meeting! Had to style it out! hehehe!

Okay, diary is free... 

However, the back wheel/cleats/beer gut are still an issue! Along with a re-wire/re-alinging/new chain/new tyres that needs to be done...


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jul 2009)

What kind of job do you have DW that allows surfing of Cyclechat during meetings?! 

p.s. Are they recruiting there?


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> What kind of job do you have DW that allows surfing of Cyclechat during meetings?!
> 
> p.s. Are they recruiting there?



that, my dear SD, would disclose to much information about the state of the industry am in and could lead to my dismissal.. annomity is key here..


----------



## ChrisKH (17 Jul 2009)

So any posting by Davy is a missive from the Staines Massive?


----------



## topcat1 (17 Jul 2009)

This just an un-scheduled spur of the moment idea?

You can thank c.o.g. for this ride.


----------



## topcat1 (17 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Sounds interesting, TC1, although getting to London for 9am will be a monumental challenge. Train from Manningtree at that time (which won't allow my bike anyway!) would be £41.50.



We can start later 10 or 11 tho 11 puts us into traffic leaving Laandon

£41.50 OUCH!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jul 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> So any posting by Davy is a missive from the Staines Massive?



Yes Chris - 'missive' with a 'p', not an 'm'


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (17 Jul 2009)

will do this if I'm not away, my holidays are always taken at the last moment.
Helen if I am around you could drive here get train from Romford[£5 single] cycle to southend and back


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

Oooh Sig, that's quite a possible option! I'll think about it nearer the time, if that's OK.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (17 Jul 2009)

thats fine, as i say i may be away,depends on work load and weather
although even if i wasn't here you could still park here the station' less than a mile away


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jul 2009)

OK, I am definitely going to try for this one, having thought about it. I may go to my parents' the day before and get the train from Saafend (hopefully someone can guide me to the start from Fenchurch Street/Liverpool Street) or get the train from Manningtree VERY early. I was encouraged to see about 6,000 bikes and a trike go to London from Manningtree on Saturday without the conductor batting an eyelid.


----------



## topcat1 (23 Jul 2009)

Nice one Helen, it'll be good to see you .




Speaking of trains the recon on monday leaves at 10am if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jul 2009)

Can't do that, Topcat, but am almost certain for the 15th.

I was going to pre-book an advanced ticket for £8 from Manningtree but would like to be sure of the exact time we're setting off before that. Don't want to be too late/too early. P'raps you'll know after your recon trip.

Oh, and I've also noticed that the start is from Tower Bridge which is a bit easier for me, but if I ended up coming from Manningtree could anyone meet me at Liverpool Street Station to lead me to the start? I'm rubbish in London and I find all those big scary trike-squashing buses slightly perturbing.

I'm thinking of cycling home from Saafend the following day, or cadging a lift from James.


----------



## DJ (26 Jul 2009)

I will be coming along on this ride, I will be riding back as well as I would like to do another ton. Will other folk's be doing the ride back to London as well?

I will be wangling a day off work for this so a day spent in the saddle would be great


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (26 Jul 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Speaking of trains the recon on monday leaves at 10am if anyone wants to join me.


where you meeting tomorrow?


----------



## topcat1 (26 Jul 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> where you meeting tomorrow?



At the top of barking rd on the corner of burges rd after the rain has stopped about 11.


----------



## topcat1 (27 Jul 2009)

Rec postponed until tues 28 rain stopped play.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jul 2009)

Ah, you soft Londoners can't cope with a few drops of rain


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jul 2009)

topcat has gone on strike from his own ride recce!
Nice one Dave!


----------



## Wigsie (27 Jul 2009)

User1314 said:


> Yep - I'm up for cycling back to London.
> 
> As long as we stay off the A12 / A13 / M25 (delete as appropriate).



Looks like the Mrs is putting the stop to another ride ealry august  (family commitments always get in the way of a good ride), but kids are away by this one and If I can weasel this one in before we go to Spain a few days later I shall be riding back to London to get the train home, never ridden there so may need directions to/from Charing Cross!


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jul 2009)

Ill be cycling back too.... this time though i insist we stop at a Burger Drive through when we see one, not just cycle on by..... hehehe!


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jul 2009)

Dave - I can send you the fnrttc route if you want it, but, if there are less than fifteen riders, the southern route via Dartford is much the better - just check with the Dart bods that their trailer is working. 01322221222 or 01322221603. Unfortunately the fnrttc is denied the pleasure of the Dartford Tunnel by sheer numbers. The route to Dartford is as per our ride with User10571 and Andy.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (27 Jul 2009)

I'm still trying to convince him to take a slightly different route - at Dovers corner[our wrong turn on fnrttc] we detour there and end up on the Thames path[ i want to go see the WW2 concrete barges] and head for rainham marshes[RSPB] for a cake stop


----------



## topcat1 (27 Jul 2009)

Thankyou Simon yes i'd like a look at the southern route.

Sig if you can make it tomorrow we'll go down there for lunch.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (27 Jul 2009)

what time you going tomorrow?


----------



## DJ (28 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Ah, you soft Londoners can't cope with a few drops of rain




I know, Dave only had to nip out and get a brolly from the market and he would have been fine!!!


----------



## topcat1 (28 Jul 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> what time you going tomorrow?



I'll be leaving my place at 9, should reach the top of barking rd by 10


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (28 Jul 2009)

ok see you there


----------



## topcat1 (28 Jul 2009)

Having Sig join me today we rode the route with a detour through the rainham marshes to see the concrete barges,






















After leaving the rspb we passed lakeside m25 which is a busy section of the route and care needs to be taken at these series of roundabouts. 
Also there are sections of single carriageway which are very busy.
The rest of the ride goes through Chadwell st Mary ,Stanford le Hope, Pitsea and Hadleigh including a nice little 10% hill.

Thankyou Sig (real name-Sig) for the company




new bike she's fast.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jul 2009)

Dave's Cycling Weekly exposé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (© Keith Oates)

Sig (real name) has a new bike.
Excellent work Dave for capturing the delight.
Sore butt Sig?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (29 Jul 2009)

nothing wrong with my butt ,thanks to a pair of corinne dennis padded pants
my legs are aching though


----------



## ChrisKH (29 Jul 2009)

Cor, you kept that quiet Sig. I really will have to put some effort in now to keep up. No excuses now........nice bar bag as well.


----------



## ChrisKH (29 Jul 2009)

And if you like concrete barges, this one used to sit at the end of my road when I was a kid. We spent endless hours on it playing, smoking, drinking............

http://www.concretebarge.co.uk

And as for the vandal who wrote his name on the side in white emulsion paint on images 27 & 36 in the pictures, the name is entirely coincidental and _nothing to do with me._ 

It's gone now, but it formed a big part of my early childhood.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Jul 2009)

You vandal, Chris!


----------



## ChrisKH (29 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> You vandal, Chris!



I was young. And it did come off after a couple of years.......only to be replaced by another name. Mild in comparison to some who used to turn up with sledgehammers intent on its destruction.  Ironically, just behind it is Canvey Island Yacht Club who were ultimately responsible for its destruction and removal despite local protest. The reason given was so they could build a slipway for their boats, which they promptly went and built elsewhere. It spoilt their view I suppose. Just round the corner of sea wall is the boat yard that built your Cat.


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Jul 2009)

Nice bike Sig!

But, one concern... where's the cake going to go?? :-(

Btw, what top tube bag is that? Am after one...


----------



## ChrisKH (29 Jul 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Nice bike Sig!
> 
> But, one concern... where's the cake going to go?? :-(
> 
> *Btw, what top tube bag is that? Am after one*...



It's a Topeak one the same as mine. With a nice silver rain hood I think.


----------



## redjedi (29 Jul 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> It's a Topeak one the same as mine. With a nice silver rain hood I think.



Yes....but how much cake can you get in it?


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> Yes....but how much cake can you get in it?


Topeaces - of course! Unless you are talking about the amount of cake you can get in a Davywalnutmeister, in which case we had better put the Mr Kipling factory on overtime for a week...


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Jul 2009)

I've emailed Mr Kiplings and his fancies and they are on a state of high alert!

Looking at the bag on the website, I would say not much cake....*sobs*...

have seen this though http://www.sbrsports.com/898-636122 which I am sure will fit at least 10 tarts in... Not bad for a ride through Saffend... hehehe


----------



## topcat1 (29 Jul 2009)

We'll stay with the 9am start for now, let me know if anyone has any problems with that. The rainham marshes has a tarmac path so no worries there, but





these gates may cause problems for Auntie Helens trike and Martins shoulders.

We stop for tea at the RSPB which has outside seating, this should be about 11am . 
On leaving the RSPB we come to juction 31/ lakeside which can be a busy section then we'll make our way down to Pitsea for another stop.

Then from Pitsea we'll be joining the A13 to Leigh on sea and onto the Rose restaurant and pub next door (not the bike smashing pub) at Southend .(unless someone can recommend an alternative)


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2009)

Lordy... I might have to "do a Top Gun" and fly inverted through that one!


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Jul 2009)

Well I think I'm going to give this a go, despite the 9am start - assuming someone will help me carry my trike over any obstacles. Looking at that image, however, I reckon it might go through anyway.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Jul 2009)

Well I have booked my tickets 

£8 from Manningtree at 7:18am (gulp!) to Liverpool Street, gives me half an hour to find my way to the start point (Tower Bridge).

Please will someone meet me at LST and lead me to the start, I'm rubbish at cycling in London!

There were no bike spaces on this train, but as the Norwich train guard's van is HOOOOOOOGE (fitted 22 bikes quite recently, including a trike) I imagine this is just because of their silly rule of only reserving six bike spaces per train. So I'll risk it.

Return train ticket anytime from Saafend to Manningtree was £14.40.

So I'm definitely on for this ride, and no making it earlier as the other Advance tickets are sold out!


----------



## ChrisKH (30 Jul 2009)

User1314 said:


> No probs.
> 
> Let me know your ETA and I can meet you at Bishopsgate Road entrance.
> 
> Only a few minutes to Tower bridge from there.



Yes, all you do is turn right onto Bishopsgate follow it to the end and then turn left before it goes over London Bridge and follow this road to the Tower & Tower Bridge. Wish I was coming.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jul 2009)

I could still get lost - I did on the way to Freewheel last September! Partly because to get out of Liverpool Street without going up stairs you end up in a tiny little cul-de-sac somewhere surrounded by giant buildings.

I think I'll take you up on your offer, COG, of a guided tour of London. My train arrives at 08:24, allegedly.


----------



## ChrisKH (30 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I* could still get lost - I did on the way to Freewheel last September! Partly because to get out of Liverpool Street without going up stairs you end up in a tiny little cul-de-sac somewhere surrounded by giant buildings.*
> I think I'll take you up on your offer, COG, of a guided tour of London. My train arrives at 08:24, allegedly.



Right. You end up in the taxi rank in a one way street heading the wrong way. Have fun.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jul 2009)

Had fun last time, I'm trying to avoid it this time!

Alternatively I can pick the trike up and carry it up the stairs but that's not very ladylike!


----------



## topcat1 (30 Jul 2009)

Wigsie said:


> If I can weasel this one in before we go to Spain a few days later I shall be riding back to London to get the train home, never ridden there so may need directions to/from Charing Cross!



Wigsie , turn left out of charing cross station and turn left at trafalgar sq. Straight down to the river turn left at the river then it's just straight all the way through the blackfriars underpass up to the tower 10 minutes.


----------



## stevevw (30 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Had fun last time, I'm trying to avoid it this time!
> 
> Alternatively I can pick the trike up and carry it up the stairs but that's not very ladylike!



I think I will make this ride so will get the train to Liverpool Street to help a damsel in Lycra up the stairs with her 3 wheeled carriage.


----------



## topcat1 (30 Jul 2009)

Redjedi
Aperitif
Sittingduck
User1314
Davywalnuts
Auntie Helen
Sig silverprinter
Djtheglove
Wigsie
Topcat2
Stevevw


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jul 2009)

stevevw said:


> I think I will make this ride so will get the train to Liverpool Street to help a damsel in Lycra up the stairs with her 3 wheeled carriage.


You are a star, Steve!

Do you know the way from Liverpool Street to Tower Bridge?


----------



## stevevw (30 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> You are a star, Steve!
> 
> Do you know the way from Liverpool Street to Tower Bridge?



Yes we follow CofG 
Or one of our two Garmins.

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=69935

This one goes to Tower Bridge, rather than London Bridge OOP'S


----------



## topcat1 (31 Jul 2009)

Here's the route bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=13941


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jul 2009)

We go a quarter of a mile from my folks' place in Thundersley too – but they're away.

PARTY!


----------



## Aperitif (31 Jul 2009)

User1314 said:


> The route goes past my parents' house in Little Thurrock. Literally. They live in The Willows.
> 
> We'll swing by and say hello!
> 
> I won't give advance notice to them *otherwise they will go into parent mode and lay on a feast, which will last for seven days and seven nights*.



If Davywalnuts, steve and self ride along, we'll be on our way in half an hour...bring on the vegetable samosas and the pakooras... I'm a bit partial to home made burfee also User - make a note~Ta!


----------



## gbs (2 Aug 2009)

definitely lnterested and may ride back if the prevailing SW winds relent.


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> I'll do that.
> 
> They'll bring out the beer, wine and whiskey as well, though!



Now I see why your a fellow member of the AA... hehehe!

Just as a general census, what time will we be back in London? I've got a birthday party to go to in Richmond Sat night and there will be loadsa hotties theres so need plenty of time to scrub up, so to speak! hehe!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Now I see why your a fellow member of the AA... hehehe!
> 
> Just as a general census, what time will we be back in London? I've got a birthday party to go to in Richmond Sat night and there will be loadsa hotties theres so need plenty of time to scrub up, so to speak! hehe!



Could you not go direct to the party Davy? Surely there will be plenty of scrubbers that would help you prepare your finely honed body 'in situ'?
As part of your 'on the route makeover', when we pull in for carbofatdrates etc, my Topeak Lipopump could give you 'fab abs' with little effort. A nick in the flesh, reverse the valve, insert the tube and pull on the pump! Bingo. Instant fitness!

Anyway - you'll be back in town at 03:00 ish - it's all academic...


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Aug 2009)

Oh, plenty of scrubbers! hehehe!

A Topeak Lipopump!! my god, that would be awesome... imagine you got a puncture and had no spare inner tube. All you do is suck the fat out of ones fat store and pump it straight into the "holy" tube! With all the kebabs and saturated fat I enduldge in, the hole will be blocked in no time! Jobs a gooden!! Lets copyright it! hehehe! 

3 am sounds good to me... kebab shop will still be open and all the floozies will be drunk, happy days!


----------



## topcat1 (5 Aug 2009)

gbs said:


> definitely lnterested and may ride back if the prevailing SW winds relent.



Belated welcome gbs, it'll be great to have you join us.

Davy if you left s/e at 2pm you'll be back by 6


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Aug 2009)

Davy, you know you want to come - it'll be your third time to meet Auntie Helen! And I may have cake (although if Sig's coming I may provide biscuits instead).


----------



## stevevw (6 Aug 2009)

Helen
Does your train home go via Liverpool Street or a more direct route?
I was looking at booking my train ticket and it is cheaper to get a return from Hertford to Saarfend than a single Hertford to liverpool street then Saarfend to Liverpool Street 

If you are not taking the train home I will probably ride home from Saarfend.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Aug 2009)

Train goes to Shenfield, whereupon the two lines merge and I can hop on a train to Colchester.

I had vaguely toyed with cycling some/all of the way back - Southend to home is only 50ish miles. However James is away so the dog will be all alone so I may end up not doing that. If ChrisKH is going and cycling home, I could go part of the way with him/you maybe. I suppose I could even cycle to Shenfield, if that's where you're going (which I think you might be) or Chelmsford... will have to see how it goes.


----------



## stevevw (6 Aug 2009)

Ok I will just get a single to Liverpool Street and worry about the return at the time. Could you book some nice sunshine and no wind please.


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Davy, you know you want to come - it'll be your third time to meet Auntie Helen! And I may have cake (although if Sig's coming I may provide biscuits instead).



Cake!! Mmmmmmmm... No, I do want to do this ride regardless of my noctural antics that will follow after... Just a case of organising myself when am back...

And as for back for 6.... Well, can someone confiscate Ape's Garmin then!!


----------



## ChrisKH (6 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Train goes to Shenfield, whereupon the two lines merge and I can hop on a train to Colchester.
> 
> I had vaguely toyed with cycling some/all of the way back - Southend to home is only 50ish miles. However James is away so the dog will be all alone so I may end up not doing that. *If ChrisKH is going and cycling home,* I could go part of the way with him/you maybe. I suppose I could even cycle to Shenfield, if that's where you're going (which I think you might be) or Chelmsford... will have to see how it goes.



I'll probably be in a water park 4000 miles away adjusting my shorts on this day.  So I won't be there unfortunately. Sig might be able to do this with you? 

I'm all packed and ready to go. 

See you all in September or October I hope.


----------



## mr_cellophane (6 Aug 2009)

stevevw said:


> Helen
> Does your train home go via Liverpool Street or a more direct route?
> I was looking at booking my train ticket and it is cheaper to get a return from Hertford to Saarfend than a single Hertford to liverpool street then Saarfend to Liverpool Street
> 
> If you are not taking the train home I will probably ride home from Saarfend.



You can get trains which go Hertford way from Stratford. I think they take hours and aren't very frequent though.


----------



## stevevw (6 Aug 2009)

mr_cellophane said:


> You can get trains which go Hertford way from Stratford. I think they take hours and aren't very frequent though.



Booked a single so now riding home. Part of the way with AH and Sig  then on my own.  That is unless we get caught up with the Mouseketeers, no telling where or when we will finish the ride. Note to self. FIT SOME LIGHTS it may be a long one.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (6 Aug 2009)

have a great holiday chris

stevevw could you cut across head towards ongar I drove from mine to hertford via ongar


----------



## stevevw (6 Aug 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> have a great holiday chris
> 
> stevevw could you cut across head towards ongar I drove from mine to hertford via ongar



Have this route in mind.

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=72006


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Aug 2009)

That looks quite good, Steve, although some of the Basildon bit might be rather rough roads (they are often pretty potholey). I see you've routed it through Shenfield so I can jump on a train...


----------



## topcat1 (6 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I'll tell you what it will say Davy:
> 
> Works pi$$ up - sorry can't come...
> Mate's pi$$ up - sorry, would love to come but can't get back in time...
> ...



Davy , i rode there and back today, leaving s/e at 1440 i got in at 1900 just as it started tipping down.


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Davy , i rode there and back today, leaving s/e at 1440 i got in at 1900 just as it started tipping down.



Your racking up the miles TC1!

"In" as in where? What was your average speed? 

Btw, thanks!


----------



## topcat1 (6 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Your racking up the miles TC1!
> 
> "In" as in where? What was your average speed?
> 
> Btw, thanks!



Average speed 15.3. 
105 miles from lambeth bridge to southend and back.


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Aug 2009)

*looks at map*
.
.
.
.
*does some calculations*
.
.
.
*Pervs at the hot ladies thread*
.
.
.
.
*Come to conlusion in following TC1 home and not the Garminator*

I think then I should be home about 1940 hours. Ill call ahead for my Kebab to save standing/waiting time and get the poorly one at home to put the shower on when she hears me coming up the staines... Clothes optional... Should then be in Richmond with ice cold beer waiting at about 9pm... HAPPY DAYS!! 

Thanks TC1! 

But oh.... Ive not working into you calculation Walnutwhip breaks or BurgerKing drive thru's! Pah, ill be fine! hehehehe!


----------



## alinaee (10 Aug 2009)

Hi guys, my name is Alina, I was introduced by aunty Helen to this forum. I would be joining you guys on this ride.


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Aug 2009)

Yes, I met Alina yesterday on Ben Lovejoy's 100 mile ride. She was zooming along with her 3-speed Dawes shopper (disappointingly without wicker basket on front).


----------



## MacB (10 Aug 2009)

just completed some negotiations and, financially less well off, I shall now be able to attend. Will be riding back so going to get train up to London to begin with. Look forward to seeing you all....Al

By the way Dave, I think Mark is in urgent need of a new bike mate, that energy sapping MTB just isn't cutting the longer rides for him


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (10 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> By the way Dave, I think Mark is in urgent need of a new bike mate, that energy sapping MTB just isn't cutting the longer rides for him


+1

will you be happy if I bring cake MacB?
I just have to work out how to transport it if i'm on the other bike


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2009)

Ask topcat to set you up a freebie 'poste restante' account (as he's in the trade etc...) and mail it to a nearby Post Office - ready for collection at about feeding time en route!

Yeh - you're mean Dave...fancy letting your bro' suffer on that 17% monster - you could have lent me him your Litespeed!


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Aug 2009)

Do we have a list of attendees?


----------



## MacB (10 Aug 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> +1
> 
> will you be happy if I bring cake MacB?
> I just have to work out how to transport it if i'm on the other bike



'smooth mode' - as long as you bring your gorgeous self that's all that matters - 'end smooth mode' - cake would be nice but don't mess up the lines of the new beastie just to feed porkers like me!

Just a thought folks, but I'll be getting train up to London, probably buy a return ticket. On arriving back in town from Southend it would seem churlish to head straight to a station and home. Far more appealing would be a few beers then trundle onto a later train. I need to get train from Waterloo, Victoria, Clapham Junction, or any stop that's on the Farnborough line. Anyone else fancy pencilling in an impromptu mini drinkie poos???


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> 'smooth mode' - as long as you bring your gorgeous self that's all that matters - 'end smooth mode' - cake would be nice but don't mess up the lines of the new beastie just to feed porkers like me!
> 
> Just a thought folks, but I'll be getting train up to London, probably buy a return ticket. On arriving back in town from Southend it would seem churlish to head straight to a station and home. Far more appealing would be a few beers then trundle onto a later train. I need to get train from Waterloo, Victoria, Clapham Junction, or any stop that's on the Farnborough line. Anyone else fancy pencilling in an impromptu mini drinkie poos???



Would love to but am off out that night for women and beer and on a tight schedule too so would have to love you and leave you.... as much as the beer would be talking to me from where ever you start drinking...


----------



## topcat1 (10 Aug 2009)

Alina
Auntie Helen
Sig silverprinter
Aperitif
User1314
Davywalnuts
DJ
GBS
MacB
Redjedi
Sittingduck
Stevevw
TC2
Wigsie

Welcome to the forum Alina.

There's a coffee shop just along from the tower we can meet there at 9, it's over the road about 100 yards towards monument.

There's road works in Stanford le hope but it looks like they're almost finished so their might be delays there. 

Just outside of Pitsea there's a pub so if you're dying for a drink we can stop there.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Alina
> Auntie Helen
> Sig silversurfer
> Aperitif
> ...



Dave - you are in bother!


----------



## topcat1 (10 Aug 2009)

Mac, was that a merino shirt you wore the other night?


----------



## MacB (10 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Mac, was that a merino shirt you wore the other night?



twas indeed, that's my one from the crowd you recommended in the States, I'll be wearing it again this weekend. It's washed up very nicely and retained no odours pre/post wash, am very happy with it.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2009)

It's a smart piece of kit.

There is just a chance that _we_ will be joining you


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Aug 2009)

Would be great if you could come along, Dellzeqq, seeing as I missed you at Walton! And your babe too, of course.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Aug 2009)

My attendance is dependant upon me getting my back wheel fixed before the weekend. Had to commute just 11 miles on the hybrid today  Don't really fancy going all the way to Saarfend on it! Will confirm sometime later this week.

Ta


----------



## topcat1 (10 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Yeh - you're mean Dave...fancy letting your bro' suffer on that 17% monster - you could have lent me him your Litespeed!



He's not ready yet ( the litespeed/merlin) only goes out with me in attendance:


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> He's not ready yet ( the litespeed/merlin) only goes out with me in attendance:



He was more than 'reddy' the other night - he was glowing like a lump of Kryptonite hauling that clunker up the slopes - cruel young brother you!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (10 Aug 2009)

MacB you smooth talker you,are you after extra cake
and as for silversurfer,I am developing a rather worrying Dickie Davies silver streak in my hair time for hair dye


----------



## MacB (11 Aug 2009)

Looking at the maps can someone be a bit more specific about the meet point and maybe my best option to get there? Is it a bridge we're meeting at or the Tower of London?

I can arrive at Victoria or Waterloo - map looks like Waterloo would be better option. If so should I cross the river there and go along the Embankment, or make my way along the south side of the river?


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Looking at the maps can someone be a bit more specific about the meet point and maybe my best option to get there? Is it a bridge we're meeting at or the Tower of London?
> 
> I can arrive at Victoria or Waterloo - map looks like Waterloo would be better option. If so should I cross the river there and go along the Embankment, or make my way along the south side of the river?



I would of thought the Tower of London, so North side of the bridge. Quite a nice big open area..

Btw MacB... my rear wheel now goes clickerty clickerty clickerty, just like my role models... HEHEHEHEHE!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Aug 2009)

In Post 104 Topcat talks about a coffee shop.

As long as User knows where it is, I'm fine


----------



## MacB (11 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> In Post 104 Topcat talks about a coffee shop.
> 
> As long as User knows where it is, I'm fine



charming, I'm alright jack so stuff the rest eh?

Davy, if your freewheel is loud enough then I won't let you draft me on hills. Lukes was unbelievable, I kept asking him to keep pedalling!!!


----------



## stevevw (11 Aug 2009)

Helen
My train rolls in at 8:28am, will ring you if I do not see your flag flying.


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Aug 2009)

stevevw said:


> Helen
> My train rolls in at 8:28am, will ring you if I do not see your flag flying.


My train gets in at 08:24. I'll lurk somewhere near your platform (assuming you're coming in from Hertford).

I now not only have a flag but also a high-vis skirt for the trike which is a work of genius. I even sewed poppers on myself! Will post picture when my Mac arrives and I can do the whole phone/bluetooth thing again (have been waiting in ALL DAY for delivery of Mac and I want to go out cycling NOW!)


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> My train gets in at 08:24. I'll lurk somewhere near your platform (assuming you're coming in from Hertford).
> 
> I now not only have a flag but also a *high-vis skirt* for the trike which is a work of genius. I even sewed poppers on myself! Will post picture when my Mac arrives and I can do the whole phone/bluetooth thing again (have been waiting in ALL DAY for delivery of Mac and I want to go out cycling NOW!)



I hope your be wearing lycra underneath then!


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Aug 2009)

I always wear Lycra. It keeps the flabby bits in check.

I'm feeling quite positive about the whole lycra thing since someone said that I looked like Katie Price in a photo of me on Ian's Roubaix Elite. Although I'm still not sure if I should be proud of that or not.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> charming, I'm alright jack so stuff the rest eh?
> 
> Davy, if your freewheel is loud enough then I won't let you draft me on *hills*. Lukes was unbelievable, I kept asking him to keep pedalling!!!



Going down I hope you mean? 

Its not that loud... well.. at the speed I travel and with the wind rushing through my helmet straps, I cant always hear everything.. lets just hope for the best huh.. you be deaf otherwise... hehehe


----------



## stevevw (11 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Will post picture when my Mac arrives and I can do the whole phone/bluetooth thing again (have been waiting in ALL DAY for delivery of Mac and I want to go out cycling NOW!)



Not MacB I hope


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Aug 2009)

Not unless he's mini


----------



## redjedi (11 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Going down I hope you mean?
> 
> Its not that loud... well.. at the speed I travel and with the wind rushing through my helmet straps, I cant always hear everything.. lets just hope for the best huh.. you be deaf otherwise... hehehe



You better bring another set of brake pads if you're going to draft Al *down* the hills 


So we're meeting at a cafe near the Tower?


----------



## topcat1 (11 Aug 2009)

Mac what time does your train get into Waterloo? I can meet you there, otherwise your best bet is to make your way to southwark bridge, cross the bridge and turn right and it's straight up to the tower but you'll see the coffee shop just before then.


You can see the coffee shop from the Tower of London it will be to your left.


MEETING POINT IS COFFEE SHOP 9am across the road from the Tower.

http://bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15293


----------



## MacB (11 Aug 2009)

okie dokie, not sure on time of train yet, depends on when I wake up.

AH, for you I could be a mini!!!

Luke, I've got some black tape, could help you cover up some of the uglier bits of the bike?


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> okie dokie, not sure on time of train yet, depends on when I wake up.
> 
> AH, for you I could be a mini!!!
> 
> Luke, I've got *some* black tape, could help you cover up some of the uglier bits of the bike?



I wouldnt have thought you would have any left from a reel after doing your butterfly handlebars...


----------



## redjedi (11 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> okie dokie, not sure on time of train yet, depends on when I wake up.
> 
> AH, for you I could be a mini!!!
> 
> Luke, I've got some black tape, could help you cover up some of the uglier bits of the bike?



Of course. There's quite a lot of black on your bike already so the tape shouldn't stand out too much. We could start with all the Shimano components 

....you weren't talking about my bike were you? She's far too beautiful!!


----------



## MacB (11 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> Of course. There's quite a lot of black on your bike already so the tape shouldn't stand out too much. We could start with all the Shimano components
> 
> ....you weren't talking about my bike were you? She's far too beautiful!!



ah, tis truly in the eye of the beholder

and Davy, don't think the little butterfly swipe went unnoticed!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> ah, tis truly in the eye of the beholder
> 
> and Davy, don't think the little butterfly swipe went unnoticed!!!



I dont think their *little..* and I dont think their would cause a lil swipe either...


----------



## redjedi (11 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Mac what time does your train get into Waterloo? I can meet you there, otherwise your best bet is to make your way to southwak bridge, cross the bridge and turn right and it's straight up to the tower but you'll see the coffee shop just before then.
> 
> 
> You can see the coffee shop from the Tower of London it will be to your left.
> ...



It it the place next to Subway

Here?

(hopefully it's more open than it looks)


----------



## topcat1 (11 Aug 2009)

Yes it was open last week.


----------



## delthebike (11 Aug 2009)

If you don't mind I think I'll meet you all at the cafe by the Tower and ride back with you some/most/all the way.


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Aug 2009)

delthebike said:


> If you don't mind I think I'll meet you all at the cafe by the Tower and ride back with you some/most/all the way.


Great news, Del. Are you bringing your recumbent? And how's the suntan coming along? 

For the rest of you, here's our latest suntan competition photo:


----------



## delthebike (11 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Great news, Del. Are you bringing your recumbent? And how's the suntan coming along?


No bent as it'll be dark when I leave home and it looks like there'll be some rain. Suntan is fading. I've not been out in the sun all that much recently. I might try some nail varnish to accent what I've got though.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Great news, Del. Are you bringing your recumbent? And how's the suntan coming along?
> 
> For the rest of you, here's our latest suntan competition photo:



Its like "Spot the Giraffe"!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Aug 2009)

Clearly I'll win the suntan competition then  Although as you can see from the above I've been avoiding the Cyclists' Hands look.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Clearly I'll win the suntan competition then  Although as you can see from the above I've been avoiding the Cyclists' Hands look.



Yeh, I think Jordan wears animal print too...

Classy!


----------



## DJ (11 Aug 2009)

Hi folks, I am back from my great Scottish holiday  Lots of rain, wind and a bit of sun!! No bike either so had to watch all the roadies I saw from my car, I am sure they thought I was a complete nutter waving heartily at them! I wish I could have taken my bike as there was a local 100 mile sportive I could have partaken in, ah well next year! 

Luckily I have it in e-mail from my boss that I have the 15th off work as when I got back to the office they tryed to say I could'nt have that day off !!! 

So could I just confirm the meeting arrangements is it Tower Hill at 9 am?

DJ.


----------



## mike e (11 Aug 2009)

2 weekends, 2 mad plans

Mad plan no 1 complete

Mad plan no 2, Southend this Saturday. I have hatched an amazing plan that can allow me to make it down for this ride. I can be in London for 08:30am and not have to leave London till 21:30. This should be plenty of time for a return to Southend with you guy's (including some of the Astana team). After my hasty departure to make it to KX I didn't get the chance to chat about our amazing feat so it would be nice to catch up. Also nice to meet everyone else on the ride. Also nice to see places like Dagenham and Tilbury in the daylight.

Note - this plan does not include riding from Hull or back for any part of the journey to or from London


----------



## topcat1 (12 Aug 2009)

Alina
Auntie Helen
Sig silverprinter
Aperitif
User1314
Davywalnuts
Dellzeqq +1 ?
Delthebike
DJ
GBS ?
MacB
Mike e
Redjedi
Sittingduck ?
Stevevw
TC2
Wigsie ?


----------



## DJ (12 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Alina
> Auntie Helen
> Sig silverprinter
> Aperitif
> ...





Thats a luverly big list of lovely people TC, but where exactly is the meet point, sorry I just can't be bothered to read through to find out!


----------



## topcat1 (12 Aug 2009)

You can see the coffee shop from the Tower of London it will be to your left.


MEETING POINT IS COFFEE SHOP 9am across the road from the Tower.

http://bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15293

Dj you're always up early.


----------



## DJ (12 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> You can see the coffee shop from the Tower of London it will be to your left.
> 
> 
> MEETING POINT IS COFFEE SHOP 9am across the road from the Tower.
> ...





Ah ok, that looks great. Thanks. I reckon that will be "Pret a manger" then!

Up early ! Yes I am, I always seem to see 5 am ! Sometimes it's beautiful and peaceful othertimes it's not!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (12 Aug 2009)

Helen have you room in panniers for my cake?
If I'm on the other bike I still haven't worked out how to carry it , assuming I have time for cake baking as I may have to work on friday
anyhoo if I do bake and you have room I could get it brought to rainham marshes where we are stopping.

Topcat I am aiming to be at the start but if I'm running late i will meet you along the way


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Aug 2009)

Hi Sig,

Yep I'll have room in my pannier. I always have room for cake.

If you don't have time to make one I'll see what I can do (which will involve going to a shop and handing over money, I'm not talented at actually making the things like you are!)


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (12 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Hi Sig,
> 
> Yep I'll have room in my pannier. I always have room for cake.
> 
> If you don't have time to make one I'll see what I can do (which will involve going to a shop and handing over money, I'm not talented at actually making the things like you are!)



Thats great I'll see if the courier is available.

As for the cherry cake its very easy to make, all ingredients go in the bowl together , give a good mix put it in a tin , bake


----------



## redjedi (12 Aug 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Ah ok, that looks great. Thanks. I reckon that will be "Pret a manger" then!
> 
> Up early ! Yes I am, I always seem to see 5 am ! Sometimes it's beautiful and peaceful othertimes it's not!



Hi DJ

It's actually the Tower Cafe.

Where this white empty shop is.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (12 Aug 2009)

> mike e said:
> 
> 
> > 2 weekends, 2 mad plans
> ...


----------



## ChrisM (12 Aug 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> > They're worse in the daytime
> 
> 
> +1 lol
> ...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (12 Aug 2009)

i see you are in Romford, now thats not pleasant at night, I live off the Upper Rainham Rd btw, near the cardrome


----------



## topcat1 (12 Aug 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Topcat I am aiming to be at the start but if I'm running late i will meet you along the way



Hello Sig,that's ok we'll be going up the comercial rd as there shouldn't be any traffic.


----------



## topcat1 (12 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> By the way Dave, I think Mark is in urgent need of a new bike mate, that energy sapping MTB just isn't cutting the longer rides for him



It's his birthday next week





will his bum look big on this?
Thanks for making me feel guilty i'm now looking at either building up a bike for him or spending £500 on a boardman/specialized/trek .


----------



## MacB (12 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> It's his birthday next week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Having been down the 'build one up' route I'd say buy off the peg unless you've got lots of spares lying around.


----------



## topcat1 (12 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> Is it the place next to Subway
> 
> Here?



Yes
I've just been past there, it's a salad bar (YES WE WILL MEET THERE AT 9)


----------



## redjedi (12 Aug 2009)

So we're meeting at a *salad bar*? 

I better have breakfast before I leave then. I hope the other stops are better


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2009)

It will soon turn into a 'salaud' bar once the pelotoneers arrive - that's for sure!


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> So we're meeting at a *salad bar*?
> 
> I better have breakfast before I leave then. I hope the other stops are better



Ill be flying past there tomorrow on the way to Cutty Sark Gardens then on to Whitstable, ill check out any greasy fry up places or anywhere for us meat eaters.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ill be *flying* past there tomorrow on the way to Cutty Sark Gardens then on to Whitstable, ill check out any greasy fry up places or anywhere for us meat eaters.








Have a good trip Davy!


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Have a good trip Davy!



hahaha! Am a speed merchant now! Watch me go! hehehe!

Thanks! Ill be in fine company... and not a single Garmin in sight... i hope...


----------



## ChrisM (12 Aug 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> i see you are in Romford, now thats not pleasant at night, I live off the Upper Rainham Rd btw, near the cardrome


lol.I know it well......right where my sister in law lives...im collier row...if Im going we could travel up together..you leaving from elm park tube??


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (13 Aug 2009)

ChrisM said:


> .im collier row...if Im going we could travel up together..you leaving from elm park tube??



I shall be cycling up as its my usual commute

Topcat -I will be coming down Narrow St, so probably onto cable st, as I wanted to take some photos -the huge seagull statue,limehouse link and a few other bits and pieces so don't leave without me


----------



## Wigsie (13 Aug 2009)

I'm out TC1 

Rode home last night in record time then went for a longer ride and woke up this morning and my back is killing me!

Somebody throw a stick in MacB's front wheel for me!


----------



## ChrisM (13 Aug 2009)

I've managed to book the day off as annual leave now so I will be there!!


----------



## gbs (13 Aug 2009)

I have been disabled by a heavy cold - can't speak and feel as 5 miles on the flat would be an achievement. . Normal temperature so it is not the dreaded flu. I may recover for Saturday but that is unlikely so don't wait for me. Enjoy.


----------



## MacB (13 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> I'm out TC1
> 
> Rode home last night in record time then went for a longer ride and woke up this morning and my back is killing me!
> 
> Somebody throw a stick in MacB's front wheel for me!



Ah Wigsie the Woose strikes again eh, admit it you just didn't want to be shown up by an old man like me


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Aug 2009)

I have made some Chocolate Frostie Squares for Saturday, they are cooling in the fridge now


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Aug 2009)

Well, I have only now been able to get down to Brixton Cycles with my dodgy rear wheel. I have to take it back on a morning to their bike surgery for them to check and service the hub / freehub 

Doesn't look like I am going to make this one.


----------



## MacB (13 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Well, I have only now been able to get down to Brixton Cycles with my dodgy rear wheel. I have to take it back on a morning to their bike surgery for them to check and service the hub / freehub
> 
> Doesn't look like I am going to make this one.



that's a shame SD, no chance of spare/new wheel making an appearance?, but good luck at Brixton anyway....Al


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Aug 2009)

No chance on a new one - especially as I have just had to cancel my debit card - bloody id theft crimes


----------



## redjedi (13 Aug 2009)

Sorry about your wheel. What's on your hybrid? If it's an 8sp Shimano it will work with your Campag levers. You'll need to swap the rear mech as well, but it will get you rolling.

ID theft  What do we call you now?


----------



## Wigsie (13 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Ah Wigsie the Woose strikes again eh, admit it you just didn't want to be shown up by an old man like me



Partly, that and the fact that I may look like a tubby gypo next to your new skinny physique in all your designer gear.


----------



## DJ (13 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> No chance on a new one - especially as I have just had to cancel my debit card - bloody id theft crimes




Cant someone lend SD a wheel?

Unfortunatley my spare is buckled too otherwise I would!

We've got to get him to that salad bar somehow!!!

You can always borrow my wifes ridgeback comet it's actualy quite a smooth bike!!


----------



## Wigsie (13 Aug 2009)

Can have my back wheel if it fits and you come get it/drop it off at some point over the next two weeks.


----------



## mistral (13 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Alina
> Auntie Helen
> Sig silverprinter
> Aperitif
> ...



I've shuffled some arrangements around in order to tag along with this venerable group, hopefully for the return trip & possibly also join MacB, et al (no pun intended) for a beer


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> Sorry about your wheel. What's on your hybrid? If it's an 8sp Shimano it will work with your Campag levers. You'll need to swap the rear mech as well, but it will get you rolling.
> 
> ID theft  What do we call you now?



Yeah it's a fattish Mavic A119 rim with a nasty megarange sh*mano cassette on it. Don't think I can be arsed trying to get that setup working and my 25mm tyre on it either. I'll either take it for a overhual, ride it into the ground or buy a new set of wheels, I think.



djtheglove said:


> Cant someone lend SD a wheel?
> 
> Unfortunatley my spare is buckled too otherwise I would!
> 
> ...



Given my track record with rear wheels I would not be comfortable borrowing one from anyone to be honest. Thx though 



Wigsie said:


> Can have my back wheel if it fits and you come get it/drop it off at some point over the next two weeks.



Thx Wigsie but I will not want to ride on a borrowed wheel - I am very fat and break spokes on back wheels as often as I visit salad bars!


----------



## Wigsie (13 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Thx Wigsie but I will not want to ride on a borrowed wheel - I am very fat and break spokes on back wheels as often as I visit salad bars!



I am a bit of a beefcake too and she has held me for a good few thousand miles no worres so am sure it would be fine... If anything I would like you to have it to piss Ianrauk off as the tyres are red!


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> I am a bit of a beefcake too and she has held me for a good few thousand miles no worres so am sure it would be fine... If anything I would like you to have it *to piss Ianrauk off as the tyres are red!*



Ahhh, that's cruel Wigsie 
Are the wheels 10 spd Campy?


----------



## Wigsie (13 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Ahhh, that's cruel Wigsie
> Are the wheels 10 spd *Campy*?



Nope they is Shitmano


----------



## MacB (13 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Partly, that and the fact that I may look like a tubby gypo next to your new skinny physique in all your designer gear.



Pleased as I am with the weight loss I'm only down to the weight that, several years ago, first caused me to class myself as a lardy arse bastard. Much work still to be done, the next reward will be some Assos shorts


----------



## MacB (13 Aug 2009)

mistral said:


> I've shuffled some arrangements around in order to tag along with this venerable group, hopefully for the return trip & possibly also join MacB, et al (no pun intended) for a beer



Superb Mick, the ride is fairly flat so, barring injury/mishap, I'd expect us to get back to town no probs. Be good to see you again, though apologies in advance for some of the other weirdos............you know who you are!!!


----------



## DJ (14 Aug 2009)

mistral said:


> I've shuffled some arrangements around in order to tag along with this venerable group, hopefully for the return trip & possibly also join MacB, et al (no pun intended) for a beer





Welcome "Mistral" are you as fast as your name suggests? If so then we will have to make you carry the cake or eat it even to slow you down!


----------



## topcat1 (14 Aug 2009)

Alina
Auntie Helen
Handbag
Sig silverprinter
Aperitif
ChrisM
C o G
Davy
Dellzeqq +1 ?
Delthebike
DJ
MacB
Mike e
Mistral
Redjedi
Stevevw
Tc2


----------



## mistral (14 Aug 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Welcome "Mistral" are you as fast as your name suggests? If so then we will have to make you carry the cake or eat it even to slow you down!



Cheers, not sure about (my) speed … but mistral in the dialect of Provence means "masterly"  and is usually accompanied by clear and sunny weather   .... we’ll see


----------



## topcat1 (14 Aug 2009)

Guys this ride will be going at an easy pace, genteel comes to mind.

Sittingduck, i've got a spare bike, my commuter and winter commuter









my brother Tc2 will use one but the other one is available, he hasn't made his mind up yet. Give us a ring if you're interested.


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Welcome "Mistral" are you as fast as your name suggests? If so then we will have to make you carry the cake or eat it even to slow you down!


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Aug 2009)

Oh b*llocks to it, I'll come on my road bike... what's the worst that could happen  I'll bring a lock and a spoke key. Won't be racing though!

See you at 9am - Salad bar


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Oh b*llocks to it, I'll come on my road bike... what's the worst that could happen  I'll bring a lock and a spoke key. Won't be racing though!
> 
> See you at 9am - Salad bar



Excellant!! Cye then!

I wont be racing too, not after all the miles munching ive been doing this week! Unless radius wants to be shown who's the daddy! hehehe!

Just remember, along from the salad bar is a Subway and one of those fancy sandwich shops...


----------



## redjedi (14 Aug 2009)

If he's got a dodgy back wheel, I think SD should stick to a green leaf salad with a light vinaigrette


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2009)

yeah, anyone offering me a salad, at any point during a 100 mile day, really needs their head testing!


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> yeah, anyone offering me a salad, at any point during a 100 mile day, really needs their head testing!



Not the fact that any of us that do these 100 miles cycle rides need our heads testing at all anyhow...


----------



## topcat1 (14 Aug 2009)

Trains back to Fenchurch st £9.40 at 11, 26 and 56 minutes past.

Hey Mac, my shirt just came  what are your plans to get there?


----------



## topcat1 (14 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> yeah, anyone offering me a salad, at any point during a 100 mile day, really needs their head testing!



Were only stopping there for coffee (said in his best Michael Caine voice)


----------



## mike e (14 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Trains back to Fenchurch st £9.40 at 11, 26 and 56 minutes past.
> 
> Bikes back to central London £free at whatever time you please


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Aug 2009)

I'm going to be leaving home too early for breakfast (6:50am, argh!) so may need to eat something at the Salad Bar...


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Trains back to Fenchurch st £9.40 at 11, 26 and 56 minutes past.
> 
> Hey Mac, my shirt just came  what are your plans to get there?



train to Waterloo, arriving either 0806 or 0834, depending on when I get out of bed, and then amble/get lost, en route to the Tower. Would like to arrive on the 0806 but don't like to guarantee unsticking back from bed in time

Is the shirt the one with Mouseketeers on it? coz I see no reason why I can't order another


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Trains back to Fenchurch st £9.40 at 11, 26 and 56 minutes past.
> 
> Hey Mac, my shirt just came  what are your plans to get there?



Trains back??? 

I thought we were cycling back?? If you all leave me to cycle back alone ill end up in Scotland!


----------



## mike e (14 Aug 2009)

How many Team Astana riders are on this ride?

Mac B, Teef, RedJedi

I've seen Radius mentioned but he's not on the list?

ILB? Des? 

I have a favour I need from you all


----------



## redjedi (14 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm going to be leaving home too early for breakfast (6:50am, argh!) so may need to eat something at the Salad Bar...



Perhaps they could rustle you up one of these







That should set you up for the day


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (14 Aug 2009)

I better get baking soon or we will have no cake and MacB will not be happy

tc- do you know if I can do a right just past the shops,think buses do,if not I'll do a right before and walk up


----------



## redjedi (14 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> How many Team Astana riders are on this ride?
> 
> Mac B, Teef, RedJedi
> 
> ...



We're not escorting you back to Hull!!!!

Well you could probably talk Teef into it


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I thought we were cycling back?? If you all leave me to cycle back alone ill end up in Scotland!


You're trying to get ahead of me in Cyclogs, aren't you


----------



## mike e (14 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm going to be leaving home too early for breakfast (6:50am, argh!) so may need to eat something at the Salad Bar...



I'm going to be leaving home also too early for breakfast (4:00am, arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh) so WILL DEFINATELY need to eat something, but probably not salad.


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Aug 2009)

Well I don't want to eat salad either! If I had the time (which I don't) I'd have a Manningtree Station Half-Breakfast. I may end up having one of those ubiquitous baguettes at Liverpool Street. Argh.

Are you coming down from Hull for this expedition, Mike? And it was good to see that you made it to Colchester, I wasn't around that day otherwise I might have said hello to you somewhere!


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2009)

Davy, it has to be riding back, if I get the train back then the drinking begins too early and MacB fails to find way home


----------



## topcat1 (14 Aug 2009)

Mac,i'll wear it tomorrow.

Sig i don't think you can turn right, get off at the lights and walk over.

Helen, there's a greasy spoon by the rotherhithe tunnel which is about 10 mins after we start or there's mcdonlds at canning town which will be about 20 mins .


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> You're trying to get ahead of me in Cyclogs, aren't you B)



Even if it kills me....


----------



## mike e (14 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I don't want to eat salad either! If I had the time (which I don't) I'd have a Manningtree Station Half-Breakfast. I may end up having one of those ubiquitous baguettes at Liverpool Street. Argh.
> 
> Are you coming down from Hull for this expedition, Mike? And it was good to see that you made it to Colchester, I wasn't around that day otherwise I might have said hello to you somewhere!



Yes, it's quite a trek but it's looking like it'll be a nice day and I didn't get a proper chance to thank the team after Saturday!! also nice to meet a few new faces and ride in daylight


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Davy, it has to be riding back, if I get the train back then the drinking begins too early and *MacB fails to find way home*



None of us would succeed in getting home at all and we would end up in some strip-club in Southend in fulls lycras and spd's with no bikes to come back to! That would be one for photo album!


----------



## redjedi (14 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Even if it kills me.... B)



and she probably would


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Aug 2009)

MacB

Do you want me to meet you by Waterloo on my way to the Tower?


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> MacB
> 
> Do you want me to meet you by Waterloo on my way to the Tower?



That would be excellent, I'll aim for the 0806 arrival, leaves time for a snackette and chitchat before the off. I've got your mobile so will text/call if any issues....cheers.....Al

ps, any particular exit I need from Waterloo, is there more than one?


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2009)

Even better idea I could get off at Clapham Junction and ride in from there with you, what think you? Train would arrive at 0758


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> and she probably would B)



She is, but I think it will be fast... What better way to "go out" than on ones bikes....


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2009)

Salad bars - only one step removed from butterfly bars eh MacB? 

Sorry, Dave and all you lovely people but I cannot escape from work this time around - I need to be somewhere else as you wheel your wonderful, whistful ways to the beauty of the sea. Did try to wriggle out of it but hey!...I'm responsible!  

Wanted to catch up with certain peeps too - but never mind. It will be my pleasure next time.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2009)

Oi, just seen this.. cheeky bast..



Wigsie said:


> I am a bit of a beefcake too and she has held me for a good few thousand miles no worres so am sure it would be fine... If anything I would like you to have it to piss Ianrauk off as the tyres are red!


----------



## Wigsie (14 Aug 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Oi, just seen this.. cheeky bast..



What do you expect? mocking a man because his steed has red bits... we cant all afford a nice carbon weave finish


----------



## DJ (14 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> None of us would succeed in getting home at all and we would end up in some strip-club in Southend in fulls lycras and spd's with no bikes to come back to! That would be one for photo album!







I could add two black eyes when I get home in the morning to that!


Am hoping to do the return to London as well and hopefully a beer, before going home.


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Aug 2009)

djtheglove said:


> I could add two black eyes when I get home in the morning to that!
> 
> 
> Am hoping to do the return to London as well and hopefully a beer, before going home.



Or Divorce proceeding.. You will stink of baby oil and be grinning like a Cheshire cat, women arent stupid you know.. contary to popular belief.. 

I, wont be divulging in any beer.. I... must.... pass... aunties.... mileage.....


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Even better idea I could get off at Clapham Junction and ride in from there with you, what think you? Train would arrive at 0758



Cool - we can take the scenic route up through Battersea park and follow the river on the north side - past Houses of Parliament etc. There won't be much traffic at that time of day on a Sat.

Come out of the Main entrance at CJ (by where the indoor shops are) and there is a small exit just after the barriers on the left side, next to a news kiosk (opposite M&S Food). Go through the doors and there's a small car park - will meet you there at 8am sharp


----------



## DJ (14 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Or Divorce proceeding.. *You will stink of baby oil and be grinning like a Cheshire cat, women arent stupid you know.. contary to popular belief..*
> 
> I, wont be divulging in any beer.. I... must.... pass... aunties.... mileage.....






No! really Davy!! Maybe thats what i have been doing wrong all this time!!!


Will baby oil prevent chafing?


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Aug 2009)

djtheglove said:


> No! really Davy!! Maybe thats what i have been doing wrong all this time!!!
> 
> 
> Will baby oil prevent chafing?



I think thats why they use them on the dance poles...


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Trains back???
> 
> I thought we were cycling back?? If you all leave me to cycle back alone ill end up in Scotland!



I'll be doing the dishonourable thing and travelling back on the choo-choo  Probably have a couple of shandies in Southend too. Never been there before!


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> I'll be doing the dishonourable thing and travelling back on the choo-choo  Probably have a couple of shandies in Southend too. Never been there before!


Wow, you're in for a treat visiting Southend for the first time. I grew up there and my parents and sister still live there so it's all very familiar territory to me. Our route takes us right past my old house and the sixth form college that I went to, etc.

My sister is threatening to bring her kids to wave at us as we waft past!


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> I charge £5 a signature! Even for kids!



a wealthy retirement's a long way away then?


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Cool - we can take the scenic route up through Battersea park and follow the river on the north side - past Houses of Parliament etc. There won't be much traffic at that time of day on a Sat.
> 
> Come out of the Main entrance at CJ (by where the indoor shops are) and there is a small exit just after the barriers on the left side, next to a news kiosk (opposite M&S Food). Go through the doors and there's a small car park - will meet you there at 8am sharp



see you at 8 then, call me if any probs....Al


----------



## mike e (14 Aug 2009)

Don't forget to load that bar bag with your...................................

Won't say it on here, will give people the wrong impression of you


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Don't forget to load that bar bag with your...................................
> 
> Won't say it on here, will give people the wrong impression of you



ah, I was going to travel light tomorrow, leave bar bag behind. Just trying to work out if I can fit all in saddle pack or if I need to bring bum bag as well.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> see you at 8 then, call me if any probs....Al




Roger dat


----------



## mike e (14 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> ah, I was going to travel light tomorrow, leave bar bag behind. Just trying to work out if I can fit all in saddle pack or if I need to bring bum bag as well.



You could perhaps adapt a mobile phone holder to carry your.......................................ahem


----------



## mike e (14 Aug 2009)

In the absence of Simon's cat how's the weather down there. It's a bit grey and cloudy up here and quite breezy but still warm-ish. Hoping not to have to cart extra clothing with me.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Aug 2009)

s'good enough^ Dry, if a little breezy but it will mean a tail wind tomorrow  Warmish but not hot. Could be good!


----------



## DJ (14 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I think thats why they use them on the dance poles...




Sod this cycling back business I'm staying in Sarf end !!!


----------



## DJ (14 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Wow, you're in for a treat visiting Southend for the first time. I grew up there and my parents and sister still live there so it's all very familiar territory to me. Our route takes us right past my old house and the sixth form college that I went to, etc.
> 
> *My sister is threatening to bring her kids to wave at us as we waft past![/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## mike e (14 Aug 2009)

I've only visited Southend once before - FNRttC in April.

Things I remembered from the visit:-

2 yoofs welcoming us just as we passed the sign for Southend "F**k off you c**t's", it was quite nice really

Simon's radio building on the front

The very long pier

An amusement park with a scary looking rollercoaster

errrrrrrrrrr.............


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2009)

Have a safe ride y'all.


----------



## topcat1 (15 Aug 2009)

Davy's out.

Shame you won't be coming Martin, i'll try not to get em lost 

You're going to miss the official debout of the mouseketeer top


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Aug 2009)

Hahaha^ I like it


----------



## delthebike (15 Aug 2009)

Top ride! 
I left them at Tarpots and took to the sea wall at Benfleet and nearly caught them up at Chalkwell, they turned right on the lights, to head for the sea front, while I had to stop for them.
Not too many things went wrong  and there was a pretty good wheel swapping lesson from TC1.
Nice and sunny and a tailwind for a lot of the way.
Good company, pictures later, many thanks to all.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Aug 2009)

We (the Babe and I) crossed Tower Bridge about 8.25 and headed east, reckoning on being caught. We never were. Arrived in Southend at 10 to 2, had fish and chips at the Rose, spent some time with Chris, the owner, and trained it home.

A lovely day with a fresh tailwind for most of the ride, which helped the Babe to her biggest ride in a day (about 60 miles all up). Good to see the radio station being looked after.

I'm sorry we missed the others - we got a text from Helen telling us that a wheel had gone. Hopefully this wasn't while the bike was in motion............


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2009)

delthebike said:


> Top ride!
> I left them at Tarpots and took to the sea wall at Benfleet and nearly caught them up at Chalkwell, they turned right on the lights, to head for the sea front, while I had to stop for them.
> Not too many things went wrong  *and there was a pretty good wheel swapping lesson from TC1*.
> Nice and sunny and a tailwind for a lot of the way.
> Good company, pictures later, many thanks to all.



Eider know if it was the Sittingduck wheel that pinged. Sorry to hear about that...cool jersey Dave.
Trust the return was / is being full of fun.
Looking forward to the reportage!


----------



## delthebike (15 Aug 2009)

You can find, the better, pictures wot i took here, http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/delthebike/Cctower


----------



## ChrisM (15 Aug 2009)

Thanks to Topcat and all the others for a great ride...hope to see you all again soon on another


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2009)

Where are they all Chris? Holy guacamole...not another leading astray by stevevw?!


----------



## alinaee (15 Aug 2009)

thanks topcat this was a great adventure!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Aug 2009)

Just writing my review now. It's a bit of an essay...

And Stevevw went off on his own, Garmin at the ready, heading for a 65 mile return to Hertfordshire. With grazes from his off...


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Aug 2009)

As I left the house at 6:50am I thought, "This is rather early!" I had seen the note I left for myself to get the Chocolate Frostie Cake out of the freezer so stuffed that into my panniers as I set off on the lovely 3.5 mile journey to Manningtree station before a few moments awaiting the 7:18 train.







I got on no problems, stowing my trike in the guard's van, and whizzed off towards Liverpool Street. The Advance ticket was £8 which was rather a bargain.

I arrived at Liverpool Street and stood in the centre of the concourse until Stevevw found me. He slung his bike over his shoulder and then lifted my trike with the other hand whilst I carried the front of it and we ascended the staircase. We found User1314 at the top and he led us towards the Tower of London.

We were almost the first to arrive at the salad bar, discovering that Delthebike was already there. He had cycled from Southend this morning. Alina (who I had met last week on a ride) appeared next, then other people turned up until we had the full complement for the day.











We set off through glass-strewn and potholey streets, stopping every five metres for traffic lights. There are a lot of those in London! I had no idea where I was as my London knowledge is poor and I spent most of the time trying to sell the benefits of my Trice's new high-vis skirt to Delthebike, who seemed to believe that my stitching wasn't utterly perfect on it. The cad!

Soon we left the centre of London behind, stopping for a loo break for some of our number whilst the rest of us ate User1314's digestive biscuits. Then onward again, heading roughly east towards the delights of Essex.







It's at this point that I have to mention what a stonking ride leader Topcat1 is. He kept the group together the whole time, we were all confident that we wouldn't get lost and that he wouldn't let the group spread too far apart. This doesn't always happen on rides and I very much appreciated that this ride was better controlled. Well done Dave!

The first proper stop for drink/food was to be at Rainham Marshes. As we made our way to a landfill site it was hard to see where the nice bit would be... especially when we rounded a corner to find a gaggle of cyclists stopped on the road, with Topcat1 and Stevevw lying immobile in a tangle of bikes. An accident had occurred and it was soon apparent that Topcat1 not only had a puncture but also had a broken spoke and a damaged wheel. Terminally damaged.

We all hovered in the road for a bit and then decided to repair to the grass verge for safety, whereupon people tried to fix Topcat1's wheels whilst the rest of us passed around various food items (the first appearance of my chocolate frosties cake) and sorted out Alina's too-high saddle for her.













But Topcat1's wheel was seriously unwell. Sig to the rescue, she called her husband to come and pick up Topcat1 and take him to a bike shop to get a replacement wheel. The rest of us carried on by bike whilst Topcat1 walked forlornly behind us, awaiting his rescuer.

Now we were off the road and onto a cycle path that goes alongside the Thames at Rainham. There was a fascinating bit of wire/metal sculpture just past the rather awkward gate; I think the gate was meant to be bike-friendly but it wasn't trike-friendly and my flagpole got bent again.






Photo courtesy of Delthebike!

The path was very nice so I decided to tempt Delthebike to swap bikes with me again. This is always a laugh as (a) I can't go round corners on his bike, and ( I can't use the brakes on his bike. Our group having had one crash today I decided I would like to avoid that if possible but the group soon pulled ahead so the only risk was me going into a ditch/the Thames.


This is one of Del's photos – because that's my heifer's backside in the shot and I don't have unpainted toenails:





My plan to swap bikes was a cunning one as we started to come across various metal gates which were JUST wide enough for the trike, if Del wiggled its wheels and ignored the scraping of the mirrors on the metal poles of the gates. I could just about get through on his Galaxy, using my shoulder to aid balance as I wobbled through clipped in to his very-reluctant-to-let-me-unclip SPD pedals.

We were soon on our own, pootling around at a sedate pace as I can't change gear on Del's bike and he's too much of a gentleman to leave me behind, plus his legs are a bit short for my trike so he was hunched forward in the seat. There was no sign of the RSPB Tea Room which we were expecting, and then the gates became just a bit narrower so we had to lift the trike over them. This entailed taking off the flag and panniers to help us along.

We then got to a bit of road with speed bumps at which point my trike displayed a new trick, which was to make the top of the flag fly off every time Del went over a bump. At one flag-reattaching session he noticed that my left hand front tyre had a significant bald spot - it was down to the canvas/rubber/marathon smartguard thingie!


And then we rounded a corner and were back to the car park with the irritating bike gate and the strange metal sculpture in the water... argh! We were clearly well and truly lost! Del pointed out that the only mobile phone number he had for the party was mine; fortunately I have a brace of CycleChatters' numbers and located Sig's. She said she'd come and rescue us. I then took the opportunity of reading two messages on the phone from Simon Legg/Dellzeqq who was cycling to Southend with his wife. He thought we'd be catching him up soon – he was at Stanford-le-Hope in his latest message, so he was way ahead of us – and we knew we were still awaiting repair of Topcat1's bike.

...TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Aug 2009)

Sig found us and led us to the RSPB tea room down a side path we hadn't seen. Everyone was installed there and all seemed to put up graciously with my rather snippy comments about being left behind.


Tea and cake were consumed:








There was a good selection of bikes to faff with:














Although Topcat2, User1314 and Mike_e relaxed instead:








Topcat1 had been whisked away by Sig's husband whilst Del and I were lost and they returned fairly quickly, with horror stories about the ineptness of Halfords but with a shiny new £20 wheel from Decathlon.


Here we have Topcat1 realising that he will have to actually cycle on a £20 wheel made of some old-fashioned metal stuff, rather than charcoal and plastic:














Nearly there, having swapped the rim tape and borrowed a selection of bicycle pumps:








The forlorn, wheel-less bike.








This all proved fascinating to the spectators.








By this time there had been some discussion as to whether we should push on to Southend or go back – the traffic around Lakeside was apparently fairly bad. But we were planning to ride to Southend so we all agreed to continue on. At this point I received a text from Simon/Dellzeqq saying he was already in Southend and about to head back to London. So our meeting him didn't work out very well!


So we headed on, under the M25 (where it is briefly the A282), round some busy roundabouts, with us all in a big gaggle together to protect ourselves from dodgy motorists, but we were soon away from the shoppers' traffic and into the back roads around Chafford Hundred/Stanford le Hope/Corringham etc. Oh, and the amusingly-named Mucking.


We headed on towards Basildon, passing through quieter roads now, although with a few stupid motorists still to contend with. This was getting towards familiar territory for me as I grew up in Thundersley, but I knew of the dreaded Bread & Cheese Hill that had to be climbed. When we arrived at it, apart from the fact I was last up it (no surprise there), I didn't have to resort to my granny ring. Mike_e was photographing me from the drive outside the Indian Restaurant; no problem except I was probably red in the face from the climbing, but he was doing this on fixed!!!


Still, once we got up that hill there was nothing much to trouble us afterwards. We went through Hadleigh, Chalkwell, Leigh and were soon able to see Southend Pier in the distance. The sun was out, the day was warm and it was good to see our destination. We arrived at the café and distributed our bikes around the place, enjoying the chance for some hearty food.


























And then, after the main course, a chance for an ice cream!








And a beer or three...




















Some of us were getting the train back so we waved goodbye to those who were cycling a little way back and headed for Southend Victoria railway station. I had a vague idea where it was and we were able to find it in due course and all hopped on a train which would let me off at Shenfield and take the lads back to London for their pub stop.








I hopped out at Shenfield, found a working lift to take me to the correct platform and hopped on a train four minutes later to Colchester. I had to wedge my trike in the doorway again as it wasn't a train with a guard's van but no-one complained so I got away with it.


The train stopped at Colchester and I then wended my way home through the Saturday evening traffic; Manningtree is a nicer station to end up at but the distance home is about the same. As I wheeled the trike into the garden I could smell a barbecue – James was doing some lamb kebabs. Yummy!


All in all an excellent day. Thanks so much to Topcat1 for organising it so brilliantly and providing some entertainment; to Sig for rescuing duties; to everyone else for company and good times!


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Aug 2009)

Jusat got home and out of the shiower... left 4 (slightly worse for wear) souls at the top of my road after showing some good old fashioned South London hospitality (booze). 

Thanks for the ride TC and glad neither you or Steve were seriously hurt (I did fear the worst when I rounded the corner and saw you both motionless in the road).

Anyway a nice ride and some lovely sights to be seen - great company and a fun day out!

Thanks one and all,
SD


----------



## redjedi (16 Aug 2009)

...hic...

I'm home. 
Thanks Topcat for a good ride

I'll post more when I'm sober


----------



## MacB (16 Aug 2009)

I'm home, cycling + guiness = interesting

Great day, well done TopCat excellent ride, too tired and emotional for full report....tomorrow


----------



## mike e (16 Aug 2009)

Just got home. no, really.

Some pics and reporting later today (Sunday) for now some numbers:_

Left house 04:20 Saturday
Arrived home 01:47 Sunday
Miles ridden 77.95
Actual riding time 6 hours
Average riding speed 12.9mph
Max speed 102.8mph

This last figure has led me to believe that the cycle computer may have been computing whilst I was on the train so not all of the above may be accurate!!

Thanks all, more soon, but bed now.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2009)

Thanks for that Auntie - sounds like I missed an event! (I don't mean a Scotsman putting his hand in his pocket whilst in a pub either...)
Tough on topcat1 to suffer the pringleism. Only last week we were berating him for not letting brother Mike come to Bognor on a shiny Litespeed...)
Sig is pictured siting at the same table as our last trip there - the background is an appropriate 'mis en scene'. Ice creams?  Beers? I'm impressed! 
The classiest photo for me (all photos of Helen, Katsura, Sig and Alina excepted ) is the one of Anthony, dj (in Rapha model mode) and User 'cheersing' on the Essex esplanade...'papillon' hovering in the background - in homage to Alastair's handlebars...

"Earth-to-Steve::::::are-you-home-yet?" 
Hope you leg is ok - saw bloodiness in Del's photos. Or was that ketchup left on there from the Dunwich Dynamo?


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2009)

And another thing. I was just going out and thought to myself..."Where's walnuts?" Not another cry-off from the panmeister?


----------



## mistral (16 Aug 2009)

*Another mini Classic*

Thanks Dave for sorting out the logistics

Brilliant company, good fun all day


----------



## stevevw (16 Aug 2009)

A few firsts for me yesterday
1. First 200k plus ride
2. First 128k solo ride (much prefer riding with you lot)
3. First time I have been taken from behind!!!!  and yes it did hurt but not as much as Dave's wallet will very soon when he gets a new plastic wheel.

Had a fairly good ride home and in true Fatketeer fashion ignored the planned route on the Garmin and made it up as I went.

I made a diversion near to Brentwood to visit my cousin who as I later found out had gone on holiday, must have known I was coming.
In to Brentwood taking part of the first Essex ride route I stopped at a garage to refuel the water bottles. I got a 1.5L bottle and was told by the cashier that it was buy one get one free. I explained I had 2 750ml bottles on the bike and could not carry another, he said yes but it is buy one get one free  At this point I asked some young lads in the shop if they wanted a free bottle of water, I was later to regret this act of generosity.

A mile or so later up the road a car pulled alongside me, it was the lads from the garage. yep you guessed it the little gits sprayed me with the water. Oh how I laughed. 

On the drop down in to Onger I was going well even overtook a couple of cars. Half way up the climb on the other side I was pulled over by a very nice 12 year old dressed up in his play cloths as a police officer. He assured me he was older than twelve and proceeded to explain the danger of riding a push bike in excess of 40 mph in a 30 limit. I think it was the overtaking of the cars that did it, the first being his dads unmarked car. Daddy seemed to be finding it all a bit of a laugh. I promised never to do it again and was free to go. (had my fingers crossed so the little lie did not count)

Next came a bit of the Dunrun route in reverse quickly followed by a very nice Sunset over Harlow that looked like the whole town was on fire, some would say not a bad thing. Then back in to Hertfordshire and home.

All in all a very enjoyable day as usual, great people and a great laugh too. Lovely to meet you all old and new. Special thanks to TC1 for the first class way he lead the ride and TC2 checking I was Ok. Oh and to Handbag for the offer of a bandage that turned out to be a plaster. 

A couple of Answers for Dave.
I weigh just over 5 stone less than I did this time last year.
And I went so fast up that hill because I knew you where behind me. 

See you all soon.


----------



## topcat1 (16 Aug 2009)

Good morning, another day another bunch of memories.
Having the roll call by the salad bar and forgetting to count tc2 and myself had me puzzled for a couple of minutes, however we soon on our way





tc2 and chrism




dj and sittingduck
With some new faces and some that i'd seen on various rides but hadn't met and some that become friends it was a great and cheerful group that headed out towards essex




keeping a casual pace we rolled out to the rainham marshes and with the empty roads we stretched our legs.
Being ride leader i was having to constantly look back to see if the group was together and while looking back i ran into Steve, he didn't know what hit him.
Well, i was seeing stars so decided not to move but was still seeing stars when the others caught up.
A few cuts and bruises i was ok but i had this feeling that my seat post had tried to ram up my *** 
Steve looked to be in better condition, me wheel died on me. However Sig said her partner lives just up the road and her husband Dave could get me to a bike shop that plan was set. We were 3 miles from the tea shop so i sent everyone ahead tc2 stayed with me and we made our way there.




Having a nice chat with my brother (feeling i had let the group down) we spot a rider coming towards us with a wheel clipped onto has bag. Mike e you're a star MacB had taken his front wheel off his bike and Mike in courier mode dashed down to us. Thanks guys. I had a quick snack and met Dave and the kids (Mr Sig) Dave drove me to Decathlon and i bought a new wheel.
On getting back to the tea shop we heard that Helen and Del had gotten lost and Sig had rode out to guide them back.
So Del and i did a formular1 pit stop and we were ready to go.
But i still had this feeling the seat post had tried to jump me.
Everyone was in good cheer and still wanted to reach Southend




so we continued onward.




It was a really good group staying together riding at an easy pace the miles flew past, shortly we were riding up Bread and Cheese hill and it was amazing to watch Steve fly up there and then Mike shoot past riding fixed, most impressive.
We decended down to the Rose restaurant in glorious sunshine, it was really busy at Southend and a meal and some beers hit the spot.













Although i still had this feeling my seatpost ....................................

Sorry Steve, hope i didn't ruin your day and hope your not hurt too bad.
Sig life saver thankyou and thanks to Dave.
Great ride everyone, i thought being ride leader was going to be hard work but was good, it was a pleasure to ride with you all. Thankyou Del, Sig and Mistral and Mike,tc2 for help with the tail end.


----------



## DJ (16 Aug 2009)

Great day out yesterday. 

I wussed out on riding back the thoughts of heading back in to the head wind was too much.

Especially when the alternative was Beers in Calapham. Which I enjoyed very much.

Cheers guys and gals.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2009)

More nice snaps and reports. Well done for your big ride steve - you have relatives like mine - first sign of arrival and they snuff the lights! 

I have just finished my 500 metre ride with a broken seatclamp.  What's next I wonder?)

Was it just collision damage Dave - or did steve sit on your wheel on the way down?


----------



## topcat1 (16 Aug 2009)

And so onto the return.
Alina Katz Sig Mike Misral tc2 and tc1 decided we'll ride back part of the way and catch a train along the way.




So off we went ( although i still had a feeling my seat post had tried to jump me) 




Katz and Alina taking turns to zoom ahead it wasn't long before the day caught up with them and the pace slowed. Mike had to catch a train so pulled into Stanford le Hope and with Alina Katz and Mistral they said their goodbyes and they were off.
This is where Sig says we'll up the pace now and so we're into freight train/mousketeer mode and charge out of the station (although my seatpost ........................)
a couple of miles up the road i get a flat and i'm down to my last tube and my pump wont pump coz it was damaged in the earlier crash. A local rider stops and offers his pump, thankyou kind man (didn't get his name) and offers use of his track pump at home just up the road.So we're off again and it's a full charge all the way up to the circus tavern (davywalnuts) and we stop for coffee at the costa next door.
I decide to get the train from Sigs local station so we charge out of the petrol station (although i've got this feeling my seatpost tried to jump me)
and a mile down the road my legs give out and we coast down to Romford station just as they close the doors.Sig (superstar) has a quick word with the guard and he lets us through, we say goodbye to Sig (superstar) and jump on the last train and talk about the day.
I get home at 11 undress and have a look in the mirror and see i have another ***hole  my moble which was in my jersey had cut another hole into my back it hadn't gone through the skin but had tried it's best to.

Another great ride home to put into the diary.




Alina




Katz




Sig (superstar)




Mike (he had Sigs cake in his bag nooooooooooooooooooo)




Mistral




tc2




tc1 (new saddle dave?)

Martin we saw this guy in costas and thought of you


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2009)

- yeh, sure you did...


I'd rather be Kinder. 

Your report is great Dave - no ifs - no butts oh well, just a few then...mostly yours!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (16 Aug 2009)

Once again i had a great time.
After getting up slightly later than planned due to too much wine being drunk the night before I made my way to the start getting my photo of the giant seagull statue on the way.I remember in dagenham some fracas with a wvm and somebody trying to run dave over in the petrol station.
Didn't see the collision but after a quick phonecall to the husband we had a plan, all fixed and we were on our way.Helens computer made a bid for freedom, I managed to stop abruptly with the help of a hedge  got off and ran back and found it,the rest of the ride to Southend was very pleasant.
After chips ,ice cream and chocolate frostie squares[v nice Helen] the magnificent 7 decided to head for home .Our aim was to get to Basildon and possibly get a train,we shot through without stopping. Mike was getting a bit concerned about getting his train home and then we came to Stanfod le hope station, the train was due in in 2 minutes,then the train was there and mike was still purchasing tickets,the tickets seemed to take an age to print but he made it.
And then there were 3. The sun was setting,we set off at a good pace and then the puncture happened down a very narrow country lane, Dave sent his brother off to scout ahead to see if there was a better place to stop and luckily there was.After help from the young chap from the southend wheelers we were on our way.We stopped for coffee , Dave asked where the cake was-it was heading home to Hull with Mike.I chatted to a tattoed bloke who had just cycled 20 miles and was stopping to buy a huge bottle of southern comfort,he was quite amazed at our mileage,and then in walked Captain America 
We set off again, headed to Romford,got to the station,said our goodbyes then i headed for home, got in just gone 10pm after 102 miles,texted mike to see if he got his train and remind him that there was cake in his back pack.Had pizza and wine and fell asleep on the settee.
Thanks Topcat for a fantastic day


----------



## handbag (16 Aug 2009)

Thanks soooo much to TP1 and the rest, I had a great time riding with you all! despite some minor accident we were back on track relatively quickly, and most importantly nobody was seriously hurt. thanks for yummy cakes Helen and Sig, maybe I'll bring some too when I get a bigger handbag  
looking forward to see you all soon


----------



## Mark Falconer (16 Aug 2009)

it was great to see you don't forget to speak to tc1 about his boots 

From tc2


----------



## handbag (16 Aug 2009)

stevevw said:


> Oh and to Handbag for the offer of a bandage that turned out to be a plaster.



.....


----------



## mike e (16 Aug 2009)

It's all been said...............

Great ride, with great people, weather, adventure, incident, excitement, food, panic, relief

Days like yesterday are more than worth the effort of coming down from Hull to ride.

Yet again I find myself in deepest Essex with very little time to make it to central London, this is becoming a bit of a habit.

There are far too many highlights and I could spend all afternoon banging on

Topcat1 squaring up on the garage forecourt to the geezer in the car (I know who I'd have put my money on)

Handing everyone a Clif shot block on the return leg and then watching Handbag absolutely blitz up a hill after it had kicked in

The lovely home made food that was kindly brought by Helen and Sig, by the way Dave that cake was delicious

Talking on "my level" to the friendly local's at Southend.

The way we timed the arrival at the station in Stanford-le-Hope, I'm convinced the train tickets could have been printed off quicker using a typewriter

Thank you everyone for a brilliant day and I look forward to the next, for a northern chap you make me feel more than welcome down your neck of the woods and hopefully I can repay you all when you come "oop north" 

There is an exception to the above

MacB stood at the Rose with a pint of guiness and one of Mr John Players finest

Mike E - so we riding back then, lovely evening, come all this way and all that..............

MacB - "What part of I'm catching the train you northern ******* don't you understand?"

Sorry I didn't get chance to meet for a pint in town, next time, definate


----------



## MacB (16 Aug 2009)

good reports folks, I'm taking break from trying to fit a new main bathroom light...not my long suit. So what can I add:-

met up with SD and Mistral at Clapham Junction at 0800 and had a very pleasant few miles to the meet point. Great turn out and we ended up with 16. Would have risen to 18 had we caught Simon and his good lady. The ride itself has been covered so I'll just fill in some blanks or correct some misinformation.

TC1(Dave) was a very good ride leader and only crashed due to being overly concerned for the welfare of the rest of us. That said we do need to consider new names for him and maybe some new equipment. Dangerous Dave may require stabilisers, some L plates and possibly a cycling proficiency course, we'll all chip in

Sig - star extraordinaire, Dave her husband was superb as well, plus she has 2 beautiful children. Must mention that Sig is now super fast on her new bike, even to the point of showing off at times.

ChrisM - nice to meet him, for a first timer it probably all seemed a bit surreal, he coped admirably and got right into the swing of things.

TC2 - should really be TC1, he is the elder and he doesn't crash his bike. Mark is a real gent and seems to be getting the cycling bug badly.

SteveVW - disappointed to find that the camper van and cookout facilities wouldn't be present at Southend. Though I thought TC's kamikaze response to this was a little over the top. Now I know how 4F is so fast, he gets to draft a faster mate Hope you, and the bike, didn't suffer any lasting damage Steve.

Alinaee - great sense of humour and an awesome turn of speed from a 3 speed hub gear bike. We'll be seeing her at the Whitstable ride, I look forward to it.

Cat - handbags at the ready she makes riding look too easy and is great company on and off the bike. Though she does have a tendency to lie, 'I have a bandage' turned out to be a sticking plaster and 'I'll never finish a whole cornish pasty' was total nonsense. Especially hurtful to the fat bloke(me) sitting there waiting for the leftovers.

Mistral - never get tired of Micks company but it still hurts that he's 10 years older then me and looks 10 years younger. He ruthlessly compounds this pain by being far better on a bike as well, just a little lack of class there, but I can forgive him.

DJtheGlove - I know he's quick etc but he led us out from Liverpool Street to Clapham Junction for our pub session. One might even suggest a strong affinity with the 'drink' the speed at which he got us across congested London.

Auntie Helen - the mile muncher herself is getting a bit obsessed, even going to the lengths of getting lost in the marshes to add some extra miles. Lovely, properly sweet, crispie bakes and she's definitely getting zippy on the trike. Good moment when we're all waiting for her at the top of the big hill and she sailed on majestically by. Great piccie on the train on the way home as well, taken by a kindly fellow passenger Helen 'persuaded'.

DeltheBike - several rides with Del now and he works quietly in the background helping to smooth everyones way. Though I find something deeply disturbing about the picture of his, and Helens, feet together

CofG - User was on top form and mocked our weakness by cruising on fixed. Was a relief that he wore a complete pair of shorts this time. Good crack in the pub, I suspect it will be repeated.

Redjedi - despite his hideous taste in bikes Luke is a top bloke and good drinking buddy. I'm even getting used to the machine gun loud free hub on his rear wheel.

Sitting Duck - Anthony was right to be worried about a wheel on this ride, just got the wrong persons wheel. Jeez he's getting fast, quickest duck I've ever met

Mikee - yes I made the 'Northern' comment but he's quoted me totally out of context, I was much ruder than that. But he seems to have failed to mention how he was getting chatted up by a drunken Essex lad. Think that might have been a 'ride' even Mike was unprepared for

MacB - me, had a really good day and the beer session at the end was a very enjoyable way to round things off. For some reason my butterfly bars are still met with mockery rather than the envy they deserve...go figure.

Cheers TC1....next time


----------



## mistral (16 Aug 2009)

*One of our finest in training for 2012*


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Aug 2009)

I like the way the white and dark brown of the beer are in line with his jersey!


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I like the way the white and dark brown of the beer are in line with his jersey!



Photoshopped!


----------



## stevevw (16 Aug 2009)

I'm more worried about the slight bend to the knee and the hand on the hip.


----------



## MacB (17 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Photoshopped!



nah, just natural class...these piccies convince me even more that I need some weekend 3/4 baggie shorts. Those old team kit ones are fine for commuting but just a bit too lairy.

I thought I hardly drank these days, that was about my 6th time for a beer this year. But put to shame by DJ when he mentioned it was his first beer in 2 years....maybe a religious career beckons him

Steve - bend to the knee, hand on hip......you know how to pick up on the slightest of signals. Do we need to investigate your 'friendship' with 4F even more closely?


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> And another thing. I was just going out and thought to myself..."Where's walnuts?" Not another cry-off from the panmeister?



I was crying.. I was in agony... in missing a great ride!

And I really did miss a great ride it seems! Loving the write ups and photos, and I was well looking forward to being part of the ride..

Alas, my body said no, your not going anywhere sonny! I woke up just gone 6am, went to jump out of bed and the leg's were left behind, they had failed me! In truth, I have been teetering close to over-doing it in the past week and coupled with a bad stomach from "filling up" for the ride, it all went Pete... I spent all day feeling like poo with my legs up on the sofa, literally all day. I did do a wee cycle yesterday and actually wanted to give up for the first time in a long time..

I actually think our Revened Auntie of the cloth has a side line in black magic and used a voodoo doll on me to keep my miles down! ... .


----------



## topcat1 (17 Aug 2009)

Well today i'm looking for a new helmet, a pump, bar tape, i've got spare wheel oh and looking for a new bike .....................for tc2
I've got 2 days off, the old limbs are sore, may go for a pootle this afternoon.


----------



## stevevw (17 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Well today i'm looking for a new helmet, a pump, bar tape, i've got spare wheel oh and looking for a new bike .....................for tc2
> I've got 2 days off, the old limbs are sore, may go for a pootle this afternoon.



Funnily I went and bought a new helmet yesterday too. I am also thinking of changing the forks as they are full carbon and the bars had twisted a fair way.

Good luck with finding TC2 a new bike, it will be great to see you both again in September.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Aug 2009)

You pair of wussies - three of you in fact! What are you, men or mouses?

As for you 'feeling poo' all day Davy...well, what can I say...

Never mind chaps - it's all about the broken bike 

Take care everyone.


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You pair of wussies - three of you in fact! What are you, men or mouses?
> 
> As for you *'feeling poo*' all day Davy...well, what can I say...
> 
> ...



I no longer scoff on packs of fruit loaf now, so I am much better than what I used to be... I've learned my lessons!


----------



## ChrisM (31 Aug 2009)

Someone was filming us lot cycling up Bread and Cheese Hill...... if it was you have you posted this somewhere...would love to see what shade of red I was as I neared the top lol

cheers


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Aug 2009)

Had a couple of beers on the way home again CoG?  Or just like to confuse us by posting in the wrong thread?


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Aug 2009)

Glad to hear you lot had a fun ride


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> I didn't get lost on the way home.
> 
> So got myself lost on the forum instead!



HAHAHA! Just had a right proper giggle at that! Am not home yet, just tidying my mess in the office!


----------

